# Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009



## noworkteam (24. April 2009)

Moin,

Ab sofort ist der Check-in für eine Wrackangel-AB-Tour am 4 Juli eröffnet:

40ft-Katamaran ; 2x 450 PS, 40 ft lang, 16 ft breit, max 12 Angler..

Normale Tour 10 Std (Ab: ca. 6:00 Uhr) Kosten pro Person (11) 91 €

Auf Wunsch könnten wir auch früher losfahren bzw. eine längere Fahrt durchführen.

Im Juli sollten, wenn die See schon ein bissle wärmer ist, Makrele und auch Wolfsbarsch möglich sein. Dorsch sowieso...

Hier und hier Impressionen der letzten beiden Touren ..

PS. bin den Mai im Urlaub,..,daher können Antworten nicht ganz so schnell beantwortet werden..

Teilnehmerliste:
1. Noworkteam
2. Noworkteam´s Gast
3. Rutenknecht
4. gpsjunkie
5. dorschbombe 
6. und Friends
7. und Friends
8. und Friends
9. und Friends
10. Bountyhunter
11. Bountyhunter´s Mitbringsel
12. Bountyhunter´s Mitbringsel

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

...ich kümmer mich um die Antworten...
...auch wenn ich diesmal keine Zeit habe...


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin, so jetzt aber mal. Ich habe die die Werbetrommel gerührt, und wir sind jetzt 6 Leute die Mitfahren. Bitte eintragen. Also gpsjunkie, dorschbombe und Friends. Vielleicht bekommen wir aber auch noch da Boot voll. Mal sehen was der Tag morgen noch bringt.|bla:


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, so jetzt aber mal. Ich habe die die Werbetrommel gerührt, und wir sind jetzt 6 Leute die Mitfahren. Bitte eintragen. Also gpsjunkie, dorschbombe und Friends. Vielleicht bekommen wir aber auch noch da Boot voll. Mal sehen was der Tag morgen noch bringt.|bla:


 

Willkommen an Board,

Liste ist aktualisiert....

Nu aber mal in Bett..daher nur kurz heute ..

PS. Das Boot ist komplett von mir gechartert,..also nur AB und nur unsere  Ansage 

Dat wird schon voll

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Willkommen an Board,
> 
> PS. Das Boot ist komplett von mir gechartert,..also nur AB und nur unsere  Ansage
> 
> ...



Moin Norworkteam, da ja die Teilnehmer bis 6 eingetragen wurden, gehe ich davon aus das nicht alle von uns mitfahren können? Und die Teilnehmer müssen im Anglerboard angemeldet sein?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Morgen,
würde unter vorbehalt mit 2 Personen zusagen. 
Melde mich heute Abend aber nochmal
Gruß
  Michael


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Norworkteam, da ja die Teilnehmer bis 6 eingetragen wurden, gehe ich davon aus das nicht alle von uns mitfahren können? Und die Teilnehmer müssen im Anglerboard angemeldet sein?


 
Moin, ist wohl ein Missverständnis meinerseits,..
Nun hast Du sechs Plätze, nein eine Anmeldung im AB ist nicht erforderlich..

Gruß 

Bis später


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo,
also ich würde gerne jetzt fest 2 Plätze reservieren.
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich würde gerne jetzt fest 2 Plätze reservieren.
> Gruß
> Michael


 

Moin Ihr steht nun fest eingeplant auf der Teilnehmerliste...

Somit der der Kahn voll#6

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

ich würde dann die 12 vollmachen. 
Wir würden gerne zu dritt kommen. 
Gruß 
  Michael


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Drauf mit Drei...

Sollte es Probleme mit der Anzahl 12 von irgendeiner Seite geben, einfach Bescheid geben,..,ich schmeiss dann meinen Gast raus...der weiss noch nix von seinem Glück bzw. Unglück, kenne schliesslich seine Seetauglichkeit noch nicht...


Mit 12 macht ein Ticket 84 €...wir könnten natürlich auch alle auf 95 aufstocken und die Tour entsprechend früher anfangen lassen,.., denke wir würden dann so 1 bis 1,5 Stunden mehr zweit haben, welche wir dann draussen bei den Wracks zur Verfügung hätten...die Anfahrt und Rückfahrttzeiten werden ja schliesslich im Großen und Ganzen gleich bleiben (ca.2 Std hin und 2 Std zurück)..


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Puuhh, das ist aber total Heavy. So ist das schon ne Nummer für mich, die seeehhhrr grenzwertig ist. Wir haben 3 Std anfahrt, und zurück müssen wir ja auch noch. Für meine Sippe müsste ich aber fragen wie es gewünscht wird. 

Man, ich freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Puuhh, das ist aber total Heavy. So ist das schon ne Nummer für mich, die seeehhhrr grenzwertig ist. Wir haben 3 Std anfahrt, und zurück müssen wir ja auch noch. Für meine Sippe müsste ich aber fragen wie es gewünscht wird.
> 
> Man, ich freue mich jetzt schon.


 
Guten Abend GPS,

jo, die drei Stunden habe ich nicht ganz (hin 2,5 Std). ich mach das immer so: 
Normaler Samstang mit Kids und Co, danach noch ein bissle Fernsehen bis 24:00 Uhr dann das Gelumpe zusammen suchen, dann alles einpacken, dann noch eine kleine Kaffeetafel, dann ins Auto und ab, dann gegen 5:00/5:20 Uhr in Stellendam, alles auf das Boot, um 6:00 Uhr ablegen, dann 2 Std. abhängen, dann 6 Stunden an den Wracks angeln, dann wieder zurück und die Fische dabei versorgen, dann ins Auto und auf die Autobahn gen Heimat, beim ersten Mac Doof ala " Cast away" unter ungläubigen Blicken einkaufen und den Einkauf verschlingen, zufrieden hinter dem Lenkrad nach Hause fahren, irgendwann zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 (je nach Stau) zu Hause eintreffen, duschen gehen und anschliessend um 22:30 Uhr im bestem Koma zufrieden versinken....

Insofern ist mir früher völlig egal |supergri

Ist ja auch nur ein Vorschlag kein Muss 

_PS. Grenzwertig ist das nicht, das sind die 2Tagestouren mit jeweils ca. 8-10 Stunden Anfahrt und 44 Stunden auf dem Kutter ab DK, das ist grenzwertig aber auch grenzwertig geil |supergri|supergri|supergri_

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

...das kann ich nur bestätigen...
...so läuft das bei dem Jan...
...macht wenn es geht nen Longtörn, ist definitiv ergiebiger...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

HI, ich habe mal eine Frage bzw. ein paar.
1. Pilker, welches Gewicht? wollte 40g, 60g, 80g, 100g mitnehmen.
    Anzahl jeweils 5-8, je nach kosten. 
2. Beifänger, Twister (rot, gelb, usw) und Vorfächer für Makrelen 
3. Welche Rute, bzw Wurfgewicht, habe noch eine Seapiker von  
    Balzer mit 2 Wechselspitzen und eine Penn 560 Slammer  
    mit 20er geflochten. Die geht doch? 


Hintergrund meine Fragen, ich war lange nicht mehr auf der Nordsee angeln. 

Danke Gruß
  Michael


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

...Bleigewichte je nach Wind zwischen 100 und 250gr. brauchst du schon...
..40 - 100 sind Ostseegewichte...
..brauchst schon ne starke Rute um den Dorsch auch schnell vom Wrack wegzubekommen...
...Pilker ist nicht so angesagt, ein Endblei und Octopusse als Beifänger oder Jigkopf und Gummifisch...


----------



## esgof (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> HI, ich habe mal eine Frage bzw. ein paar.
> 1. Pilker, welches Gewicht? wollte 40g, 60g, 80g, 100g mitnehmen.
> Anzahl jeweils 5-8, je nach kosten.
> 2. Beifänger, Twister (rot, gelb, usw) und Vorfächer für Makrelen
> ...



Hallo Michael
Pilker mit Drillingen rate ich dir ab die bleiben sofort am Wrack kleben.
Wenn du auf der Nordsee angelst solltest du auf jeden Fall mindestens 300 - 400 Gramm Bleie mitnehmen.Davon dann ca.10 Stück wenn du eine Pechsträhne und 5 Abrisse in Serie hast stehst du da mit deinem Talent.
Nun zum Vorfach.
Es gibt Paternoster Systeme mit Gummioktopusse, meistens mit 3 Seitenarmen wenn du die mit Wattwürmern kombinierst klappt es auch mit dem Dorsch.Die Würmer musst du vorher bei noworkteam bestellen,ich persönlich nehme immer 2 Pakete pro Angler.Die Wrackratten können zu einer plage werden und beim nächsten Wrack hast du keine Würmer mehr,oder du probierst es mit xl Jigköpfen und Twistern vielleicht hast du Glück und erwischst sogar einen Wolfsbarsch.
Die Rute sollte schon 200 - 300 Gramm WG haben damit du bei einer Dublette oder einer Grandmama nicht ins schwitzen kommst.
Die Rolle mit der geflochtenen sollte reichen,ich persönlich knüpfe mir 60 ger monofile zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur .
Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen ob man dort Eis bekommt für die Fische solltest vorher abklären oder einfach zuhause Wasser im 2 Liter Tetrapack einfrieren.Denk daran die Tour ist am 4.7. wenn du dann noch im Stau stehst #d 
Nun denn, hoffe habe deine Fragen ausreichend beantwortet.
MfG ESGOF
                Durst ist schlimmer als Heimweh:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

...300 - 400 Gramm ist viel zu viel Blei...
...vor Holland reichen 100 - 250 gr. so wie oben geschrieben...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo,
danke für die Tipps.
Wir werden den Freitag schon anreisen und bis Sonntag bleiben. 
Ist einfacher und entspannter. 
Wattwürmer werde ich bestellen gute Idee. 
Bin mal gespannt was wir da fangen und was sind Wrackratten?
Gruß
  Michael


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Schaut Dir auf alle Fälle zumindest die Mittelfrist-Vorhersage des Wetters an,...,wenn Wetter schlcht nix mit Ausfahrt....

Ich meine nur wegen der Unterkunft-Buchung,..,oder Ihr geht bei schlecht Wetter in die Brandung oder auf die Osterschelde...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> was sind Wrackratten?
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Franzosendorsch...


----------



## noworkteam (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Nabend, ich melde mich heute schon mal bis zum 6 Juni mehr oder weniger ab,..,der Urlaub ruft und da werde ich nur noch hin und wieder in den Fred schauen..

Wenn es wichtig ist bitte eine email an mich , da schaue ich öfter mal nach..

Also wenn´s ein wenig dauert,..ich habe Urlaub, Antwort kommt,..,wenn nicht von mir dann von Stefan..

Gruß und aus


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Ok Jan, schönen Urlaub. Wir sehen uns.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin, ich wollte mal den Thread hoch holen. Ist der Jan denn schon aus dem Urlaub zurück?


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo Jan, meine Kollegen scharren schon mit den Hufen hier. Fragen über Fragen. Die wichtigste: Wie machst Du das mit dem Geld? Sollen wir das Überweisen, oder wird es wegen evtl Wetter auf dem Boot gezahlt? Hier ist alles Organisiert, nur ob ich mit komme ist etwas fraglich. Ich habe über Pfingsten mit ner Thrombose im Krankenhaus gelegen, und hoffe das ich am 6ten wieder Arbeiten darf. Ansonsten zahle ich meinen Obolus damit es für die anderen nicht teurer wird. Aber das werden wir sehen.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo GPSJunkie,

letzte Woche noch im indischen Ozean verweilt, Anfang dieser Woche noch auf 2Tagesfahrt auf lange Lengs von DK gewesen, bin ich heute den ersten Tag wieder angekommen.

Mit dem Geld vertraue ich Dir (Euch) mal völlig, soll heissen wir werden, sofern die Ausfahrt statttfindet, das Geld in Stellendam einsammeln und das Boot bezahlen.

Alles Gute zu Deiner Genesung, hoffentlich kannst Du mitkommen.

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Also wie gesagt, wir handhaben es so das wir auf jeden Fall das Geld für die 6 Mann mit bringen, auch wenn nur 4 kommen sollten. Haben wir schon von allen eingesammelt damit der Preis für euch gleich bleibt. Und ich denke das wird mit mir schon klappen. Immer Optimist bleiben.

Achso und wegen der Würmer und anderen sachen die bestellt werden müssen das machen wir dann auch noch?


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Köder und Co können wir eine Woche vorher klarmachen...Ich sammel die Wünsche ein und schicke eine Komplett-Bestellung Richtung Küste.

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

nabend GPSJunkie...

Hoffe Dir geht es mittlerweile besser ...

Nur noch einige Tag dann geht es los..

Frag mal Deine Kollegen, ob wir auch eine Makrelen-Rutsche einlegen sollen, falls welche zu sichten sind ..

Die laufen scheinbar in NL ganz gut...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin Jan, wenn die Makrelen rutsche auf dem Weg liegt, dann gerne. Wir passen uns aber gerne der Mehrheit an. Also ich hätte wohl gerne welche. Und ich denke das es mit meinem Bein bis dahin klappt. Laufe schon wieder ohne zu humpeln, und bis dahin sind es ja noch 2,5 Wochen. Ich denke das klappt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin Jan, bei mir sieht das schlecht aus. Heute konnte ich so gut wie gar nicht laufen. Meine Thrombose ist ein böses geschöpf das mich sicherlich noch länger Krank zu Hause lässt. Gestern noch hier vor Ort beim Venendoktor gewesen und mal leise gefragt wie lange so was dauert: Er sagte das Dauert.

Ich denke das wird bis Samstag nix #q. Mal sehen ob wir noch jemanden Auffinden der mit will. Werde ich heute Abend mit Dorschbombe besprechen. Bis wann brauchst Du die Bestellung der Zeepieren? Bestimmt bis jetzt Samstag.

Man das wird ein Jahr. Boot ist noch lange nicht fertig, die Tour klappt nicht, jetzt muss ich sehen wo ich meinen Optimismus wieder herbekomme.#t:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin, leider kann ich ja Samstag nicht mit. Den Platz haben wir aber wieder besetzt. Bleibt somit das Boot voll besetzt.


----------



## noworkteam (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Guten Morgen,

Ich brauche mal Eure Köderbestellungen...Wattwurm und Muschel stehen zur Auswahl...

Ich nehme 3 Wattwurm + 1Muschel für 2 Personen...

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin Jan, unsere Gruppe nimmt 8x Wattwurm und 4x Muschel. Wetter scheint ja super zu werden. Drücke euch die Daumen.


----------



## noworkteam (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Nabend,

Ich brauche noch von Bountyhunter´s Gruppe die Köder-Bestellung !!!!

Hau mal rein....

Gruss


----------



## noworkteam (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Guten Morgen,

laut DWD Seewetterbericht bekommen wir bestes Wetter,.., das wird Badehosenangeln

Alles wird gut, jedenfalls wenn Bountyhunter sich mal melden würde..


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Lt Windfinder bekommt Ihr auch gutes Wetter. Ich werde an euch denken wenn Ihr meine Dorsche und Makrelen fangt. Ich könnte heulen welch ein Sommer für mich.


----------



## noworkteam (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Lt Windfinder bekommt Ihr auch gutes Wetter. Ich werde an euch denken wenn Ihr meine Dorsche und Makrelen fangt. Ich könnte heulen welch ein Sommer für mich.


 
Auf den Fotos auf der Webseite der Valkyrie wurden wahrhaft nette Dorsche die letzten Tage gefangen,...,und feines Wetter hatten die auch noch....

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Ja schütte noch Salz in die Wunde.:q Werde gleich mal gucken.:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ja schütte noch Salz in die Wunde.:q Werde gleich mal gucken.:vik:


 
ach mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, wir werden irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben, weil uns die Dorsche und Markelen zu viel werden, das ganze Kurbeln, ausnehmen und Filitieren,..,da macht irgendwann keinen Spass mehr :q

Aber ich quäle mich gerne


Gruss


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Ach, ihr habt es schon schwer.......#d Aber meine Zeit kommt auch noch. Jawohl.:vik: 

Sag mal ist es schwer das Boot am Samstag zu finden? Oder hast du so was wie einen Liegeplan? Oder bekommt man das mit Google Earth raus?

Und mach die Makrelen nicht zu sauber Will ja auch noch was zu tun haben#h


----------



## esgof (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo 
soweit ich es weiß gibt es dort ein innen Hafen und ein außen Hafen,wenn man weiß in welcher es liegt ist es eigentlich recht überschaubar. 
Gruß ESGOF


----------



## noworkteam (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Guten Morgen,

nun ist es bald soweit..daher hier schon mal einige Info´s:

Wohin:

Stellendam ( NL),..und dort genau nach:






Wann:

5:30 Uhr legt der Kahn ab....

Eis:
Email gestern vom Skipper:
_"the ice is ok, we will arange that for you."_

Weiteres später

Gruss


----------



## noworkteam (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Guten Abend die Herren,

Die Köderbestellung ist raus...das Wetter wird gut , Fische scheinen auch vor Ort zusein...

es spricht nichts dagegen, das die Tour ein Reinfall werden kann...

Außer:

*ICH BITTE LETZTMALIG BOUNTYHUNTER KONTAKT MIT MIR AUFZUNEHMEN..*

Meine PN´s der letzten beiden Tage sind unbeantwortet geblieben, Dein letzter Login war gestern 0:18 Uhr....

Nicht das ich noch richtig "nachtragend" werden muss..da steh ich garnicht drauf....

Gruss


----------



## esgof (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

hallo jan 
wenn du noch Leute brauchst sag mal früh genug Bescheid ich schau mal was ich machen kann
 Gruß esgof


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*Plätze frei: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Da ich seit seit dem letztmaligen Beitrag von Bountyhunter am 06.05.2009, 17:11 Uhr keinen Kontakt mehr habe, PN´s nicht beantwortet worden sind,
Skype-Nachrichten unbeantowrten blieben.
werden die Plätze von Bountyhunter hiermit freigegeben.

*BOUNTYHUNTER: DU BIST RAUS UND NICHT MEHR DABEI...*

*Ich werde nicht das Risiko eingehen und mir bei Nichterscheinen 270 Ocken an das Bein nageln.*

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Junge das ist der Brüller#d. So was kann ich sehr schlecht verstehen#d#c.

Und ich denke das wird ne super Tour#6. Bilderbuch Wetter und super Leute:vik:. Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte#h.

P.s Ich kann Jan verstehen. Das Boot ist komplett gemietet. Dh Jan steht für die Miete des Kutters ein. 

PPS. Wer kurzfristig kann sollte mit fahren. Letztes We waren die Fänge gut. Das Wetter wird super, was will man mehr.

Los Leute meldet euch an. Das wird der Hammer.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Oh Mann, sowas ist echt immer total ätzend!!!#d#q
Kurz vorher Abspringer bzw. Nichtmehrmelder vor der Tour bringen den Kreislauf immer so richtig in Fahrt.|uhoh:

Wenn ich doch nur könnte (wir haben im Kaff morgen 950 Jahrfeier und ich bin voll involviert|rolleyes), ich wäre direkt dabei.

Hoffe für euch, dass ihr noch Ersatz für die Bountyhunterplätze findet!:m


----------



## BennyO (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin zusammen
Fährt einer aus NRW hoch und hat noch Platz im Auto oder möchtemit fahren?? Sollte es gelingen, dass ich nicht alleine hochfahren müsste, würde ich mir das ganze überlegen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin ,
Essen und Solingen Boardies sind morgen früh on the road..das würde also schon gehen.. Düsseldorf eventuell auch, muss aber erst schauen wie der Tag bei mir noch läuft....
Gruß

Noworkteam




BennyO schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Fährt einer aus NRW hoch und hat noch Platz im Auto oder möchtemit fahren?? Sollte es gelingen, dass ich nicht alleine hochfahren müsste, würde ich mir das ganze überlegen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Bin dabei. :vik:


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Bin dabei. :vik:


 
Sicher dat.....hast Du eine große Kühltruhe zuhause...könnten wir uns einige Makrelen für die nächste "Große Lange" lagern....

Die Fahrgemeinschaften müssen sich noch finden....

2 Mann kommen aus Essen
1 Mann aus Solingen
2 Mann aus Düsseldorf (nicht ganz sicher das wir von dort losfahren..)

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

...das mit den Makrelen ist top, fängt mal ordentlich für August...brauchen ja auch nicht ausgenommen werden...


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...das mit den Makrelen ist top, fängt mal ordentlich für August...brauchen ja auch nicht ausgenommen werden...



..Ich kann doch im August nicht.....
DESWEGEN ist meine Truhe auch so voll das da nie und nichtig was reinpasst...... |rolleyes

Spaß beiseite:
Ich schau mal was hier noch an Kühlraum vorhanden ist.


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Um 18:00 Uhr rufe ich in Holland an und frage nach dem GO..

Ich gehe davon aus , das der Tour aber nichts entgegensteht.

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hier die amtliche Meldung vom Kapitän:


GO

wir fahren raus, die Tour findet statt..

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Ja Super! :m
Wir sehen uns morgen!


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Falls noch jemand einen entsprechenden "Knüppel" benötigt : bescheid sagen...

Gruß


----------



## esgof (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*



BennyO schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Fährt einer aus NRW hoch und hat noch Platz im Auto oder möchtemit fahren?? Sollte es gelingen, dass ich nicht alleine hochfahren müsste, würde ich mir das ganze überlegen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny



hallo Benny
du hast eine PN melde dich bitte 
MfG ESGOF


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Moin!
Ich bleib bis Sonntag in NL destawegen DANKE für alle Angebote bezüglich Fahrgemeinschaft´, "muss" dann doch allein fahren.
Wir sehen uns gleich |wavey:

Ich höre den Kahn schon "Hupen" :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

*Drängel* gibt es schon Bilder? Wäre super.


----------



## gerihecht (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Wir wollen Bilder sehen! Wir wollen Bilder sehen! Wir wollen Bilder Bilder sehen!!!!
Und bitte einen Bericht.
                                   Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln Valkyrie 4 Juli 2009*

Hallo@ll,
ich wollte mich jetzt einmal kurz melden und mich entschuldigen, dass ich am 04.07 nicht dabei war. 
Leider hatte ich vor 1 Woche einen Hinterwandinfarkt. Heute darf ich mal das Bett verlassen und wollte mich nur kurz hier melden um die Situation zu erklären.
Gruß
  Michael


----------

